# So bummed out, would appreciate stories/advice



## One_Day_At_A_Time (Aug 11, 2011)

I realize that with chronic conditions such as IBS-D, there are "ups" and "downs," and right now I am definitely in a "down" phase and I would just like some advice, or stories from people who have made it through a similar struggle. I have IBS-D/colitis since around 2002 and originally I tried heavy medications to deal with it. I had a couple blood transfusions and I was on prednisone and Imuran. Neither of those really worked in the long run and they had terrible side effects so I quit those about five years ago. Crazily, I tried an all-juice diet in order to stop my bleeding episodes, and actually it did help stop my bleeding (I guess because I was only drinking liquids) but in the long term I think the raw foods hurt my stomach more than cooked food would have. So now I'm going to a holistic nutritionalist and an acupuncturist. Right now I'm happy to say that the bleeding doesn't come back any more, and I'm generally doing way better than before, but my symptoms have changed so that right now I have diarrhea and I've had it for like five months straight. I do feel optimistic about the way my treatment is going but I also still feel really depressed since I'm so emotionally and physically drained from dealing with urgent diarrhea for so long. I'm almost embarrassed to say that the main goal of my life right now is to HAVE SOLID POOP. I feel like my life is at a standstill - stuck in the cycle of trying to get this under control. I'm only 29 so I feel like my "young years" are being wasted on this. Not to mention, I experience very high levels of anxiety when I think about kids... my husband and I want kids very badly but I'm too weak to have a healthy pregnancy. I don't want this to go on for so long that I'm then too old to have kids. Today I had an "accident" at work - couldn't make it to the bathroom on time. Luckily no one noticed but I had to go home and shower in my pants and change. I feel so sad and angry that this kind of disgusting thing has to happen... why do any of us have to go through this??So, this is what I'm doing to try to heal myself and get past this low point in my IBS journey. Some of these things are emotionally-oriented (since I know that emotions can be very related to IBS) and the rest deal with the physical nature of the problem. - I'm seeing a counselor to deal with some old childhood traumas- I'm going to start going to Al-Anon meetings- I'm reading a couple self-help books that deal with "inner child" kind of things- I'm trying to paint more since I'm artistically oriented and I haven't done anything artistic in a while- I've changed jobs from a stressfull full-time one to a less stressful part-time job. - I'm getting acupuncture once a week- I'm seeing a nutritionalist- I'm getting a full-body massage every two weeks- I'm trying to meditate with the help of a short guided meditation audioI think these things are helping but I'm still depressed since it is taking so long, and I'm so, so tired of dealing with IBS symptoms all the time and being weak all the time. I'm also thinking of trying out that audio hypnosis program that comes up a lot on these forums.Well, that's it. Please feel free to share any thoughts you have... sharing my story with this forum already has made me feel a little less alone so I look forward to any responses.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

What do you do for fun?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HIYou certainly are on the right track with all the healthy options you are trying. There is a lot of info on this site about the hypnotherapy program for IBS, success stories and info and also info on healthyaudio.com. However, you mention seeing a counselor for some childhood traumas, so for now, it might be best to sort that first - ask your personal therapist if they feel it is OK to do hypnotherapy for IBS at this time. If you have specific questions regarding the program you can call 877-898-2539, but certainly consult with your therapist for your overall health. One thing that we have found that while doing the hypnotherapy program, it is best to try to refrain from researching about IBS as this confirms the condition, while the sessions are working to move you away from thinking about it all the time. There certainly is hope, though. Take a peek at my journey link below and the other links for more information - and happy to help if you have more questions. All the best to you.


----------



## One_Day_At_A_Time (Aug 11, 2011)

That's a fair question. To be honest, not a lot. I feel mostly consumed with dealing with this all the time and don't do a whole lot for pure fun. I do visit with friends sometimes and I like to play games/cards with my husband. But if your point is that I should have some fun, I'm sure you're right... it would remind me that there's more to life than thinking about myself all the time...


BQ said:


> What do you do for fun?


----------



## One_Day_At_A_Time (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for the insight on the hypnotherapy cookies4marilyn. I was thinking about just starting the audio program this weekend but I'll wait to ask my therapist first. I appreciate your time in reading and responding. I read your response as calm and balanced and it is encouraging to me.... thank you


cookies4marilyn said:


> HIYou certainly are on the right track with all the healthy options you are trying. There is a lot of info on this site about the hypnotherapy program for IBS, success stories and info and also info on healthyaudio.com. However, you mention seeing a counselor for some childhood traumas, so for now, it might be best to sort that first - ask your personal therapist if they feel it is OK to do hypnotherapy for IBS at this time. If you have specific questions regarding the program you can call 877-898-2539, but certainly consult with your therapist for your overall health. One thing that we have found that while doing the hypnotherapy program, it is best to try to refrain from researching about IBS as this confirms the condition, while the sessions are working to move you away from thinking about it all the time. There certainly is hope, though. Take a peek at my journey link below and the other links for more information - and happy to help if you have more questions. All the best to you.


----------



## Burpee (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey, that was my main goal too to, in having a good solid poop, I always celebrate at work if I have one, people dont appreciate it but to me its a big thing to be able to have a good poo.Try hypnotherapy, free on the NHS but there are good programs out there too.Its certainly helped me but I also suffer from Burping to which I am looking for a cure.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thank you for sharing your insights, Burpee! 'One_Day' is in the United States, so no NHS here - but Michael's program, which comes out of England but shipped from the US is by far the most cost-effective hypno out there with 13 years of helping folks. And there is support if needed along the way.Burpee - you should ask your therapist if they can modify a session for you to include the burping if possible - if the docs have not found anything else to help that aspect of things.


----------



## Burpee (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes I have asked him to record me one for burping but I might buy the one you mentioned see if that contains anything for belching. He also advises to do meditation.only other thing they suggest is the nissen fundoplication, which I am not keen on have surgery done, am sure I can cure this with holistic methods.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Burpee - good plan. If your therapist is not willing, you are not too far from Warrington, which is where Michael Mahoney (who specialises in IBS) practices and if referred by a doc, I believe it is covered by the NHS, even if not, he is very reasonable and does an intial consultation to determine if he can help first - but you could give him a call and inquire. The IBS Audio Program does list 'belching' as one of the symptoms on the rating chart in the booklet, but the sessions don't necessarily list it by name, there is an imagery in there that covers anything that is of concern relating to the IBS. As long as there is no physical abnormality diagnosed, there may be some help, and certainly good to try the least invasive thing first. But since your therapist already knows your case, that is the best first route to take, of course! All the best - I do hope you get it sorted !


----------

